# Anyone here Duck Hunted Apalachee Bay



## GaHunter31602 (Dec 31, 2010)

I want to try my hand at hunting Apalachee Bay and needed a llittle help on where you can hunt and where to launch ny boat.


----------



## florida boy (Dec 31, 2010)

I hunt it a couple times a week when the weather allows . You can put in at spring creek or panacea . Make sure you check the weather forecast and bring every decoy you can find . It dont matter what species just as long as you have alot ( 100 -150 ) .  You can hunt everything west of Live Oak island . The east side is the boundary for the refuge . They dont play if they catch you on that side of the stakeline .  Hunt the rising tide more so than trying to get out there before daylight . Goodluck !


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info.  I looked at Piney Island.  Have you hunted there before?


----------



## florida boy (Jan 3, 2011)

GaHunter31602 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I looked at Piney Island.  Have you hunted there before?



Yeah Piney is a good place but watch the oyster bars on low tide on the north and west side of the island .


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm off this week and have hunted there too.  I'm heading down to Hickory Mound Wednesday if you want to go .... PM or email me.  I'll bring my dekes and we can head out there if you want to too.  It's best to set them in a big V with you on the upwind side of it.  The birds then tend to come right in to the boat to land.  Random sets usually end up with the birds landing outside and trying to swim in.


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Jan 20, 2011)

Was thinking about giving that area a try just to try something different this weekend. I heard you can sit on the island and hunt the shoreline?? Is it wadeable? I have flats boat I was thinking of using and just parking down the bank a ways. Any thoughts on if thats plauseable? My decoys are set up for shallow water also so I am not sure if I need to make some heavy long rigs and string em together or what. Obviously I am going blind and have never been to that area at all. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 21, 2011)

reelsouthern1220 said:


> Was thinking about giving that area a try just to try something different this weekend. I heard you can sit on the island and hunt the shoreline?? Is it wadeable? I have flats boat I was thinking of using and just parking down the bank a ways. Any thoughts on if thats plauseable? My decoys are set up for shallow water also so I am not sure if I need to make some heavy long rigs and string em together or what. Obviously I am going blind and have never been to that area at all. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.



Watch the tides and weather forecast . You can be in four foot of water now and on a mudflat in an hour . You will mostly kill buffies and mergs along the shoreline . Not to say you may not have a few groups of redheads or scaup give you a buzz . The big divers usally stay out in open water . Hide your boat down the shoreline and use every decoy you have and you should do ok and dont take your favorite shotgun. We hose our guns down literally with a waterhose after each hunt . Goodluck !


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Jan 21, 2011)

Gotcha Thanks. Well I have a few dozen ringneck/scaup dekes and another few dozen mallards. Should I take the mallard dekes too? And I would try the open water but have no experience with how that works and we are taking a flats boat so it isn't very sneaky. Thats why we were thinking shoreline hunt.


----------

